# Confused--Giant oversized BB/headset



## jlrichar (Aug 26, 2009)

"Introducing the all-new TCR Advanced, featuring an Advanced-grade composite frameset with stateofthe-art material shaped by cutting-edge construction techniques. Couple that with a massively oversized PowerCore bottom bracket/chainstay area and an oversized OverDrive headtube/steerer, and you have a platform that’s stiff, light and fast."

This is what it says for the 2009 TCR Advanced on the Giant website. So what exactly is going on with the headset and bottom bracket?

Never heard of a PowerCore BB or an OverDrive headset? 

I am seriously considering one of these bikes, and trying to learn as much as possible before I test ride it. 

So I'm guessing that the BB is something other than standard english or the new BB30? So what is it? Is it serviceable? What about the headset?


----------



## XTRM965 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll give it my best shot. For the bottom bracket, Giant uses the standard called BB86. It uses press fit bearings, they slide directly into the frame (very similar to BB30). These have been around for a little while and should be pretty easily available. When I bought my Giant, I swapped out the Shimano components for Sram and with some gentle prodding, the bearings came right out. The new ones press in fairly easily. It is cheaper to replace just the bearings than the whole cup, as is now the standard for road bikes. Two thumbs way up for the bottom bracket. One difference that I should mention, BB30 requires a specific crankset, BB86 uses any of the outboard bearing type cranks on the market when paired with the right bottom bracket bearings. BB30 cranks = higher prices and less availability. BB86 = more availability and thus lower prices. Its hard to compare performance, everybody claims more stiffness. Never been able to flex anything BB86 so I wouldn't worry about it. 

The headset uses a similar set up, the bearings rest inside the frame. I would assume they are readily available from a Giant dealer, but I'd have to check. It is a 1 1/8" bearing on top which is standard. On the bottom, the steerer tube flairs to 1 1/2" I think... Might be 1 1/4" I just can't remember. This is done all in the name of stiffness and weight. They are able to make the fork stiffer and lighter, same with the frame. 

I have not had problems with either one of these parts, Giant does their research and will stand behind their product if something would happen. Both the headset and bb discussed are rapidly becoming the industry standards, everybody has a catchy new phrase to describe the same thing though. Go ride the bike, I love mine and would highly recommend it! 

Message me if you have other questions about the bike... I know a great shop that could get you one.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I ditto the last reply. I have a 2009 Advanced Rabobank and it has got to be one of if the stiffest bikes , in the BB and headset areas that I have ever rdden. Definetly not a noodle.


----------

